# Iowa non resident application process.



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Can anyone give me the rundown of the over the phone process? I have 3 pts this year and I am applying for a bow tag.

I've got all different stories,guesses,prices.

I just need a list of what tags I need to purchase, and the 2011 prices. Also do I need a copy of my hunters safety?

Ryan


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

I havent looked at the prices this year, but last year it took a jump and I remember it being in the 425 range for the tags, about 100 bucks for the hunting license and a few dollars for over the phone service. When you call they will take care of everything for you and make sure you get the right tags. You'll be receiving an Any deer tag and a doe tag with your purchase. You will need to fax in a copy of your hunters safety and they keep it on record for future applications. It's an incredible place to be in the woods. Good Luck


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have not used the phone in service for a few years. They do charge a higher fee for using the phone in method. Last year the tags came to a total of $566 and some change. You the different tags you need are a habitat stamp, hunting license, antlerless tag, any deer tag. They will ask you about a small game license. You do not need that unless you intend on doing some type of small game hunting.
They have changed the front end of the online system as well. Its a little different than the past few years. 
If you need any help let me know. I do about 40 application and preference point purchase a year for previous and prospective clients of out outfit.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

I did the over the phone thing last year and I thought it totaled @ $571. You just tell them that you want to apply for a non-resident archery any deer license and they will walk you right through it. The way the break it down is habitat stamp, hunting license, antlerless license and any deer license.
Just out of curiosity what zone are you applying for?? With 3 pts you should pull it.

Good Luck


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Zone 5 or 6.

Were doing the hunt on our own, mostly public land. We do have a contact in Iowa thats helping us out, trying to find a little private to hunt.

Its real close to the 5-6 line so were trying to decide which zone to put in for.

Ryan


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Iowa is a great state for whitetail...but the NR fees are riduculous! :yikes:


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Iowa is a great state for whitetail...but the NR fees are riduculous! :yikes:


As someone that has done a DIY hunt in Iowa and as a very conservative spender. It was worth every penny. In one week, I counted 30 different bucks and saw two bucks that were B&C class. Amazing!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I will be putting in here in a few days and with 3 points am looking forward to finally getting to hunt there for the first time this year!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Grouse Hunter said:


> As someone that has done a DIY hunt in Iowa and as a very conservative spender. It was worth every penny. In one week, I counted 30 different bucks and saw two bucks that were B&C class. Amazing!


Grouse Hunter,

As I indicated earlier I think Iowa is a great state to hunt whitetails. But the licenses are silly expensive. I don't know of any other state that is higher for a NR deer license. But obviously they're getting what they charge.

When you hunted was it with bow or gun? Did you tag anything?

GH


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I actually let a PP expire after they raised the PP purchase fee to $50. You have to figure how expensive it really is. Add three years of PP's at $50 each. Then throw in the $500+ draw license. I am normally not one to balk when it comes to deer hunting. But, I had to draw a line in the sand for my own little protest to the NR fee increases. I may break down and start applying again but it won't be this year. I am not over it yet!

I have to many other states where I can shoot a good deer. 

I did just spend $436 for a draw in KS hoping to get a mule deer muzzleloader tag. I should draw the whitetail tag if I don't get the mulie tag.

With Indiana and KS this year it should be fun. I have MB on the table to. Just not finalized anything there yet.


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

kingfisher 11 said:


> *I actually let a PP expire after they raised the PP purchase fee to $50.* You have to figure how expensive it really is. Add three years of PP's at $50 each. Then throw in the $500+ draw license. I am normally not one to balk when it comes to deer hunting. But, I had to draw a line in the sand for my own little protest to the NR fee increases. I may break down and start applying again but it won't be this year. I am not over it yet!
> 
> I have to many other states where I can shoot a good deer.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to point out that preference points do not expire in Iowa. If you do not apply or buy additional points you still maintain the amount of points you have accumulated.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

jperry8 said:


> Just wanted to point out that preference points do not expire in Iowa. If you do not apply or buy additional points you still maintain the amount of points you have accumulated.


Thanks.....I did not know that. I was under the impression, like so many other states. After three years they go away. That makes it easier to swollow.

I will do a check.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I just checked.....yes I do have a PP still in the system. I guess I will buy a point this year.

Thanks again jperry8


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I just checked.....yes I do have a PP still in the system. I guess I will buy a point this year.
> 
> Thanks again jperry8


No problem. 

Even at $566 there is a reason Iowa has three times as many applicants as they have Non Resident licenses. Trust me!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

jperry8 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Even at $566 there is a reason Iowa has three times as many applicants as they have Non Resident licenses. Trust me!


I have been spent several hours downloading maps in regs on Iowa. Looks like quite a bit of public land in Iowa.

I was thinking somewhere I read it was much easier to draw a firearm tag than a archery tag? Is that true? I could not find any stats on draw odds. I did hear it normally takes 3 points to draw a archery tag.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I thought I read that Iowa was something like 49 out of 50 for the least percentage of public land? 

GH


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I have been spent several hours downloading maps in regs on Iowa. Looks like quite a bit of public land in Iowa.
> 
> I was thinking somewhere I read it was much easier to draw a firearm tag than a archery tag? Is that true? I could not find any stats on draw odds. I did hear it normally takes 3 points to draw a archery tag.


It is easier to draw a firearm tag (shotgun or late muzzleloader) than archery. Typically you can draw a shotgun or muzzleloader tag 2 out of 3 years or 70% of the time. 

Archery is tough to draw because the state only allows 35% of the available tags to go for archery and historically there are 2 -3 times as many applicants. For example last year in Zone 6 where our outfit is located, there were 280 nonresident archery tags available and 558 archery applicants. Overall zone 6 had only 800 tags and 1216 applicants.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

jperry8 said:


> It is easier to draw a firearm tag (shotgun or late muzzleloader) than archery. Typically you can draw a shotgun or muzzleloader tag 2 out of 3 years or 70% of the time.
> 
> Archery is tough to draw because the state only allows 35% of the available tags to go for archery and historically there are 2 -3 times as many applicants. For example last year in Zone 6 where our outfit is located, there were 280 nonresident archery tags available and 558 archery applicants. Overall zone 6 had only 800 tags and 1216 applicants.


I was looking at unit 5 and 6. Several state land areas. If I thought access would be available I might consider a shotgun tag. I am sure it's like MI. Gun season the state land is pounded. Always easier to find access during archery season. I noticed the big difference in the amount of resident archers vs firearm.

Are residents only allowed one specific weapon buck tag?


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

The resident thats helping us out said if you get a little off the road the state land doesnt get touched in gun season. All the residents just do drives on private land.

He always trys talking his buddies into hunting some state land he thinks is good and they always decline. He said most residents are for lack of a better word a little "lazy" when it comes to huntin and like walk to field edge and wait for a youngster in the group to push thickets for them.

These are also the guys that saw the antlers off 130-140's and throw em in the corner of a garage. It takes a 150" or bigger to get these guys excited.

Ryan


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Itchin' to go said:


> The resident thats helping us out said if you get a little off the road the state land doesnt get touched in gun season. All the residents just do drives on private land.
> 
> He always trys talking his buddies into hunting some state land he thinks is good and they always decline. He said most residents are for lack of a better word a little "lazy" when it comes to huntin and like walk to field edge and wait for a youngster in the group to push thickets for them.
> 
> ...


The same way in western KS where I hunt. They drive aorund and do deer drives. I have shot a couple of bucks when they pushed deer our way.

I applied for a Muzzy tag this year in KS hoping to get a mule deer permit. I may not draw at all but odds are high. 

I have seen some good bucks on HWY 80 driving out. Mainly before DeMoines but a big boy last trip about 40 miles west of there.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Itchin' to go said:


> The resident thats helping us out said if you get a little off the road the state land doesnt get touched in gun season. All the residents just do drives on private land.
> 
> He always trys talking his buddies into hunting some state land he thinks is good and they always decline. He said most residents are for lack of a better word a little "lazy" when it comes to huntin and like walk to field edge and wait for a youngster in the group to push thickets for them.
> 
> Ryan


That's very interesting what your heard about the drives. I've heard the exact opposite...that the locals dislike the non-resident hunters so much that they do drives on public land on opening day to push all of the deer to the private land for them to be able to hunt them later. :SHOCKED:

I hope your version is closer to the truth.

GH


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> That's very interesting what your heard about the drives. I've heard the exact opposite...that the locals dislike the non-resident hunters so much that they do drives on public land on opening day to push all of the deer to the private land for them to be able to hunt them later. :SHOCKED:
> 
> I hope your version is closer to the truth.
> 
> GH


I hunt private land in KS. I still have a situation with the farmer who leases the land. He always comes through and does a two man drive through the mile long draw we hunt. Landowner is a older gentleman who does not want to rock the boat. We have to deal with him. I have shot a good buck every year when they do the deer drive.


----------

